# Shouting "Where's Your Green Card" is racist now?



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 16, 2012)

I can't believe what I read on CNN today:

http://www.cnn.com/2012/03/16/sport/ncaa-racism/index.html



> Southern Miss issues apology for band's derogatory chant at NCAA tournament
> By Lateef Mungin, CNN
> updated 1:59 AM EDT, Fri March 16, 2012
> ...
> ...



I just don't understand.  Clearly, the band members, being probably mostly liberals, were concerned about the Earth, or_ 'green'_ issues.  They shouted _"Where's your green card_" to the entire auditorium, meaning _"Where is your love for our planet?"_  They clearly were not shouting it at the one Hispanic player who was shooting free throws while they shouted it.  This is PC BS!  What's the world coming to?  I am outraged.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 16, 2012)

I used to ask my Spanish teacher that at least once a week in high school.
She thought i was funny.


----------



## WC_lun (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh come on Bill.  You know that the liberal university president just over reacted and that anyone thinking the phrase "Where's your green card?" is racist must be stupid.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Steve (Mar 16, 2012)

As with all things in this area, perception and intent will together determine whether something is racist or not.   I could call you a potato.  If you perceive it as racist, and I meant it as racist, then it's racist. 

There are some words that have become shorthand for racists and are almost universally intended in a derogatory manner, but even the use of these words may or may not indicate racism if they're used by people who are familiar enough and have enough trust with each other to understand both perception and intent. 

So, bottom line, the answer is sure, it _might_ be racist, if it's intended to be racist by the person saying it and is perceived so by the person hearing it.  

And in this political climate, with the current views on illegal/undocumented workers, anyone not looking to employ an alien or working for DHS who asks, 'Where's your green card?' is probably giving a hispanic/latino person a hard time. And yeah, that's probably in the wheel house of what most would consider racism.


----------



## billc (Mar 16, 2012)

Hmmmm...I would think that if were meant in a bad way...it would be a nationalist attack since a lack of a green card would mean the individual was not a citizen.    It could also be a an attack on legal grounds since a lack of a green card would imply that the individual was in the country illegally.  Also, a lack of a green card could imply that the player was playing for the college illegally and against the NCAA rules...


----------



## Big Don (Mar 16, 2012)

Commercial drivers carry a GREEN medical card in their wallet...


----------



## Steve (Mar 16, 2012)

billcihak said:


> Hmmmm...I would think that if were meant in a bad way...it would be a nationalist attack since a lack of a green card would mean the individual was not a citizen.    It could also be a an attack on legal grounds since a lack of a green card would imply that the individual was in the country illegally.  Also, a lack of a green card could imply that the player was playing for the college illegally and against the NCAA rules...


If you're only asking the question of people who are brown, then it's not nationalist.  It's racist.  Not all white dudes are American.  We have as many illegal Russians in our area as we do illegal Mexicans.  So... maybe...  hypothetically.  But in the real world, as I said, unless you're a potential employer verifying legal authorization to work in the USA or a DHS agent, if you ask that question, you're probably asking someone who is Hispanic/Latino and doing it to be a jerk.  And yeah, I'd say that it's probably because you're a racist.  Just my opinion.


----------



## granfire (Mar 16, 2012)

The 'green card' has not been green for a long time...


----------



## Steve (Mar 16, 2012)

Big Don said:


> Commercial drivers carry a GREEN medical card in their wallet...


And a green card isn't green anymore.  It's beige.  There's a little green on the back, but it hasn't been a green card for years.


----------



## granfire (Mar 16, 2012)

Ah, sorry, but it seems o be a new way to call somebody a 'spic' without saying the word.
How clever


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 16, 2012)

I just think its funny these college kids are not smart enough to know the player was from Puerto Rico which makes him a US Citizen.  If your going to insult someone at least get it right.  Reminds me of the time someone spray painted "kill all the Juws"  on the side of the synagoge.  If your going to take the time to do it use a spell check first.


----------



## granfire (Mar 16, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> I just think its funny these college kids are not smart enough to know the player was from Puerto Rico which makes him a US Citizen.  If your going to insult someone at least get it right.  Reminds me of the time someone spray painted "kill all the Juws"  on the side of the synagoge.  If your going to take the time to do it use a spell check first.



A lot of people don't know 'New Mexico' is a state....


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 16, 2012)

granfire said:


> A lot of people don't know 'New Mexico' is a state....


I like to call people like that Job security


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 16, 2012)

Shouting "Where's Your Green Card" is racist now.....

and being shown a Red card gets you expelled from the game


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 16, 2012)

granfire said:


> A lot of people don't know 'New Mexico' is a state....



That's true. I actually had to explain - to adults - when I moved to NC that yes, NM is a state and not part of Mexico.  Yes, seriously.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 16, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> That's true. I actually had to explain - to adults - when I moved to NC that yes, NM is a state and not part of Mexico.  Yes, seriously.



PFHHT.... Yeah right and I suppose next you will want me to beleive New England isn't a country


----------



## granfire (Mar 16, 2012)

maybe the fitting retort is 'where is your GED'


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 16, 2012)

Green card? I'm from East LA!

[yt]LMfYNqJgO8Y[/yt]


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 16, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;_61hzuGGJX0]http://youtu.be/_61hzuGGJX0[/video]


----------



## billc (Mar 16, 2012)

If throwing a red card gets you ejected, does that mean they are anti-communist...


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Steve said:


> If you're only asking the question of people who are brown, then it's not nationalist.  It's racist.  Not all white dudes are American.  We have as many illegal Russians in our area as we do illegal Mexicans.  So... maybe...  hypothetically.  But in the real world, as I said, unless you're a potential employer verifying legal authorization to work in the USA or a DHS agent, if you ask that question, you're probably asking someone who is Hispanic/Latino and doing it to be a jerk.  And yeah, I'd say that it's probably because you're a racist.  Just my opinion.



I get your point and I agree.  But when hiring day labor people in the past, I Iiked to know they were legal.   So you can add one more legitimate reason to ask.


----------



## granfire (Mar 16, 2012)

oftheherd1 said:


> I get your point and I agree.  But when hiring day labor people in the past, I Iiked to know they were legal.   So you can add one more legitimate reason to ask.



true, but would you ask a fair skinned person?


----------



## Steve (Mar 16, 2012)

oftheherd1 said:


> I get your point and I agree.  But when hiring day labor people in the past, I Iiked to know they were legal.   So you can add one more legitimate reason to ask.



So then you were a potential employer.  That's the same thing I said.  We agree that this is really the only reason someone other than an immigration official from Dhs would ask. Well, unless you're in az.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 16, 2012)

granfire said:


> true, but would you ask a fair skinned person?



So you are one of those racists who thinks only "brown" people are illegals?





Col Parker, Elvis' manager, illegal alien, goofy looking white guy.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 17, 2012)

granfire said:


> true, but would you ask a fair skinned person?



I would because in my area we have a fairly large number of illegal Polish.

And, no, I am not Racist against the Polish people... I just am aware that the illegal immigrant population here includes a large number of them.


----------

